# Care Sheffield



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has cycled at Care Sheffield as we are going for a consultation there after two bfns at our current clinic

Many thanks

Em xx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

I had 3 BFNs at another clinic then moved to Care Sheffield and we are now 9 and a half weeks with twins! I am more than happy to answer any questions you might have and I can't recommend them enough! Are you seeing Dr Shaker? 

I could never find much info on here as it is a relatively small clinic and most people tend to posting Care's own bulletin board, which is also worth a look. 

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Fingerscrossed- thankyou for your reply. Yes were seeing dr shaker. Is he nice? Congrats on you bfp its so lovely to hear a positive story  . There doesnt seem to be any info on here

Did you have any immunes or any extra treatment such as steroids as thats what were interested in and assisted hatching. weve had good blasts transferred both times and bfn. Our clinic said they have no control over implantation but i know theres things that can improve it which im hoping care can help us with. Also having 2 put back is something weve wanted from the word go

xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dr Shaker is really lovely, he took so much time answering all our questions and made us feel really at ease. We really felt that he and all the staff really cared about our results and because it is a small clinic you get to know the staff and it feels like a personal approach.

We had a fresh and a frozen cycle at our previous clinic each with a blast too and no reasons for it not working (although the other cycle was a bit rubbish quality wise). We had level one immunes through our GP which all came back clear but we went to see Dr Shaker with the intention of having level twos done. However, having reviewed our history he said that it was our choice but that he felt it was worth another cycle first with them, taking a bit more care and more monitoring and that was probably all we needed. He was of course correct and saved us a load of money and time and got us our much longed for BFP.  

He would have been happy to do further tests etc if we had wanted to but explained immunes in a way nobody has before and afterwards we felt our negatives were probably due to lack of monitoring and proper care at our previous clinic, rather than bad luck or other issues. 

They have to advise only having one blast put back, particularly with me being under 30 but looked at our circumstances and it was our choice in the end. They will give you some form about single transfer in your nurse appointment but we just didn't sign them, which wasn't a problem. 

Xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thankyou for that. I have lots of questions for him so hopefully he,ll be able to answer them all. Im not sure i,ll be happy trying again without further testing. Its just the heartache afterwards. Im glad hes nice  

What sort of extra care do you mean? 

We will def be pushing for two so its good to hear it wont be a problem

Good to hear hes nice  

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
I am at Sheffield too, lovely small clinic and Dr S is great, very thorough, following my recent BFN I took a huge list of questions/things to discuss and he answered everything. The nurses are great too. 


I go to Nottingham for EC and ET though as Sheffield don't sedate and I personally didn't feel I could face that without sedation. They are fine with this and others do it too.


I agree the Care boards are quite good too, not as big as here obviously but I do both now. 
Our little boy is a result of thier tx so we are very   


Good luck


Xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Tiny, so sorry about your recent BFN  

Good point about the sedation, it put me off initially too. However, I spoke to someone else who had it done and had a good chat with Dr S about it. He said when you are sedated some docs tend to be a bit rougher as they can't tell if they are hurting you or not, so you are likely to be in more pain afterwards. If you are awake and you flinch they stop or try things a different way so they tend not to do so much damage and you should therefore be in less pain afterwards.

You are pretty drugged up anyway, I slept from the second I got in the car, all way home and all afternoon. You are still aware of what is going on at the time, but my memory of it is patchy (I also have no memory of a conversation I apparently had with my sister that afternoon). I won't say it didn't hurt, but the bits that did hurt were over really quickly and the whole thing only took a few minutes. I think what Dr S said is true and in my head I was thinking about the pain I was in after my previous transfer, which was horrendous, but it was with a horrible consultant at my previous clinic who probably just dug around to get them all out as fast as possible, without really thinking about the after effects. All in all it was nowhere near as bad as I expected and I would do it again, but as Tiny says you do have the option of going to Nottingham.

Xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Thank you.


I have heard that and can see how it would happen as you dont respond as much and obviously I can't compare but I think Nott are very gentle and have been sore but never in huge pain and within 2 days it has gone which seems comparable to most people. I think you know yourself what you could handle, I was more worried as I had tamazepan before for a dentist appointment and it seemed to make no difference! Most people are fine at Sheffield but it is nice to know there are options. 


Good luck all 
Xxx


----------



## marie73 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Girls

I also am cycling at Care, Robinson I remember you from the last cycle thread.   

I have had 2 BFNs (well one biochemical and one BFN) and am due to start my FET with a single frostie I have there. I really really can recommend the team. Even though I did not get the results I wanted their attention to detail is great and I never really ever felt like a number. 

I did not do immunes but they have suggested that if we continue if the FET doesnt work. You do get the feeling that they really all are trying to get you the result you require. 

I can also confirm what Fingers_Crossed said about the sedation - I am a grade a whimp - nearly pass out at dentist and after taking one tamazepan the night before had a mad panic that i wouldnt be able to cope without a GA. It really was not that bad - i dont get many eggs so not in that long but after the two tamazapan and the suppository for anesthetic - think they also inject a local - you dont feel much at all - and what you do feel is not really that bad. The team around you are wonderful and the feeling when you hear them shout 'egg' each time they get one in the lab is just so wonderful. I did shed a couple of tears. 

Goodluck to you all at CARE. 
Marie XxXxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Marie
My last was biochemical too   , sorry for our BFNs, totally agree with your comments re care. I would like to be awake to hear the progress as that does sound good    but for me sleep is the best! 


Good luck with your FET, sadly we have never got frosties, fingers crossed for this time xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thsnkyou all for your positive responses so lovely to hear  

Marie- hey hun, sorry for your bfn  . Lovely to hear from you. When do you start fet? 

Tiny- congrars on your miracle son   Sorry for your recent loss  . Thanks for info on sedstion. Im a big whimp too but sounds like they make up for it with other meds. Good to know I can ask anything  

fingerscrossed- how you feeling? 

Im looking forward to my consultation now and feeling a little more at ease. Weve done everything the consultant recommended and feel weve not been listened too with our concerns and dont want this to happen again

xxxx


----------



## marie73 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey

I am in tomorrow am for my scan at 10:00 to see if Lining is now thick enough. After the BFN I also spoke to Serum in Greece and had some preliminary tests done there - on a really really strong dose of antibiotics prescribed from them and if all ok with lining tomorrow - defrost will be Monday or Tuesday next week I think....


EEK - its a bit nerve wracking as we only got the one frostie - DH mis heard the nurse when she was explaining about the frostie proccess of vitrification and he thinks frostie is called victor!!! 

Ah well - helps to make light of the whole thing sometimes.  When is your review? Dr Shaker is really lovely. My DH was very impressed with him and that takes some doing! 

Marie xXX


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Why not join in the chatter about your local area/clinic on the locations board  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0

If there isn't a chatter thread for your clinic you can.start a new one, but there seems to be one for every clinic.
Even if the thread is oldyou can revive it


----------

